# Shooting Two Old War Horses HD VIDEO



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

The M1 Carbine is a wonderful rifle to shoot. I'm fortunate to have two, one a WWII era M1, made in 1944, and the other a post-WWII build. They each operate perfectly.

Here's a HD Video showing them in action.

Enjoy!

Shooting the M1 Carbine - YouTube

[video] Shooting the M1 Carbine - YouTube[/video]


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

A piece of American history, really enjoyed the vid.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

That was cool. Nice guns.


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, bro.


----------

